# How much can a mini pair safely pull?



## Shastataz11 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have been working hard to get my minis trained to pull our wagon. They are doing very well! I am very proud of them. They are 36" tall and are doing well on flat ground. I am going to start working on inclines and hills this week and I am hoping that they continue to improve. My long term goal is to be able to drive trails that would include hills and flat ground etc... My wagon weighs about 200 pounds and is large enough to seat two adults comfortably. So my question is how much should I expect to be able to do with them?


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 2, 2012)

HI!!

Love that little wagon you've got and would like to see more pics - both hitched and unhitched...

As to your question, I'm not the best authority on that. I do have a comment and a pic of another pair... My comment - when they are in shape and well ready for the weight - they can pull as much as they think they can! Think about that one for a while, LOL.

This pic is one that I really like. I've talked to him (Mr. Bryant) and they don't use either the Shetland ponies or the minis to bale the hay, but these are "regular" size bales (which no longer tells me anything - as our bales here in the Carolinas weigh soooo much less than anywhere else I've ever lived!). If you read the line below the pics - it says they can/do pull this load at a trot from hayfield to barn. They are a double registered pair of Shetland/AMHR geldings - no larger than 38" at the last hair of the mane. This load would almost have to be a couple thousand pounds! Even if the gear for the wagon is a 1/2 ton, that is A LOT OF HAY, plus an adult man driving from the flatbed wagon.

http://bryantsminiatures.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=87529233


----------



## Shastataz11 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow! That is quite the load! My main reason for concern is that I drive with horses of all sizes and I just dont want to ask too much of them. I know that I need to build them up both physically and mentally. But ultimately I dont want to hurt them in any way. Those two are my buddies!


----------



## Shastataz11 (Jul 2, 2012)

If you check out my album above you will find a few more pictures. I did find one of the wagonette empty. I really love it! The seat is big and comfy! There is enough room in the back to brign along a cooler! I am really looking forward to getting out and about with the team! They are really coming along nicely!


----------

